# Step-by-Step Styrofoam Cup Filter Baffle



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello fellow Betta lovers. I just thought I would share my creation with you, for those of you who have an issue with your filter having too strong of a water flow. I tried the plastic bottle baffle but it just didn't work for me :roll: So I tried out a Styrofoam cup and with a few tweaks and the bottom still intact it's perfect :-D Now onto the tutorial...

*This is the kind of filter I have in case you wanted to know:










Things you will need to create this filter baffle:
16oz Styrofoam cup










Stapler










Scissors and a dry erase marker











**Phase **1:
Draw a line straight down the middle.










**Phase **2:
Cut down the middle of the cup but stop right before the bottom rim.


















**Phase **3:
Now depending on which direction you want the flow to go, cut along the rim.










**Phase **4:
But don't cut all the way around.










**Phase **5:
It helps if draw out 4 quarters then cut a little bit less than 3 quarters.










**Phase **6:
Now you can cut along the rim to the desired length.










Phase 7:
It should look like this once you've cut it.










Phase 8:
Then you can straighten it out a bit so it fits your filter better.










**Phase 9:
This is an example of how it will hook onto your filter. If this is all you would like then you're done with your filter baffle 










**Phase 10:
But if you want more direction for your water flow then let's continue  Get another Styrofoam cup and measure the bottom just as you did before with 4 quarters then mark off a little bit more that 1 quarter.










**Phase 11:
Then start cutting from the bottom to the top, like so.










**Phase 12:
It should look like this.










**Phase 13:
Then cut it off completely. 










**Phase 14:
Then draw a line straight down the center horizontally and cut it.










**Phase 15:
It should look like this.










**Phase 16:
Then position it onto your main piece of the filter baffle.










**Phase 17:
Then with your stapler, staple this piece onto your main piece. Be sure to hit the stapler hard, so that the staple goes through both pieces and not just one.










**Phase 18:
It should look like this. Just be sure that no staples are poking out. The less staples the better.










**Phase 19:
This is an example of how it will look on your filter. Now you're done  











This is how mine looks on my filter. I used a piece of duct tape to help it stay stable and not fall off:


















You can hardly notice it inside of the tank:











*Enjoy!!! :-D


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

<3 The picture of the stapler.... that gave me a giggle. LOL What a neat idea. I tried the plastic bottle one too and that never worked for me. I ended up getting an extra sponge cartridge (I use the Aquaclear 20 on my sorority) and I just stuffed it into the water outflow area! LOL It works wonderfully and provides extra filtration. This is a super idea tho! Good job!


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea I tried that too, but I guess my filter was too small the water overflowed inside and water went over the sides everywhere lol what a mess.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> Hello fellow Betta lovers. I just thought I would share my creation with you, for those of you who have an issue with your filter having too strong of a water flow. I tried the plastic bottle baffle but it just didn't work for me :roll: So I tried out a Styrofoam cup and with a few tweaks and the bottom still intact it's perfect :-D Now onto the tutorial...
> 
> *This is the kind of filter I have in case you wanted to know:
> 
> ...


That was simple! Lol. But the thing is, I have him in a 1 gallon tank. Should I use a smaller cup instead?


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea I'm sure you can use a smaller cup, just adjust the proportions. This is just the cup I used lol


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Uh oh. I have a problem. My cup touches the light, which CONSTANTLY heats up. Wold it burn the cup? I wouldn't want anything burning so thats why im worried


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

Uh oh, it might burn it I'm not sure, but you could just check and see it might just get really warm. I'm not positive if it will burn for sure.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah be careful :S burning styrofoam would release a lot of toxins into the water

i like this idea though, awesome job!


----------

